# leaves of absence



## marcocatucci

What does "leaves of absence" mean in the following sentence?

"Hereon, please add any additional information that may be relevant to the evaluation of your coursework or research activity, including other professional activities, hobbies or leaves of absence"

Thanks

Marco


----------



## TimLA

marcocatucci said:
			
		

> What does "leaves of absence" mean in the following sentence?
> 
> "Hereon, please add any additional information that may be relevant to the evaluation of your coursework or research activity, including other professional activities, hobbies or leaves of absence"
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Marco


 
It's just the plural of "leave of absence". It means a period of time in which you are away from work for specific reasons. Usually it is for illness, but it could be for the care of an ill relative, or even a sabbatical.

It just derives from "a leave" meaning "being off work/responsibility/availability" and "absence". In the military service in AE they say "I'm on leave for the next two weeks" instead of "vacation", "holiday", etc.


----------



## brian

WR has _congedo _as the noun form of "leave," and _congedare _as the transitive "to discharge" (as in the military), and _congedarsi_ as the reflexive "to take leave."  Then it also gives _andare/prendere congedo_ = _to go on/take (a) leave_.

You might also have a _permesso di assenza_, not to be confused with _permesso di soggiorno_.  And while we do say _permit of stay_, we do not say _permit of absence_, as for as a I know.  But I have a feeling some of this is quite technical and probably compartmentalized.


Brian


----------



## pippog

Hello, posso chiedere la traduzione di "I am away on leave"?

Thanks million!


----------



## Isapaola

Senza altro contesto direi che significa "sono via in permesso - in licenza avrebbero detto i militari"


----------



## pippog

Grazie mille!!!!

Saluti.


----------



## d_psionic

Non potrebbe essere quella che in italiano si chiama "aspettativa"?

In effetti c'e' anche proprio questa traduzione nel vocabolario online:

- aspettativa(human resources)nfleave (of absence)


----------



## london calling

Ciao a tutti!

_Aspettativa_ is definitely one of the reasons for which you would take a "leave of absence", but as Tim says, it's not only that!

Si tratta di un'assenza dal lavoro, di quelle previste e permesse: vuoi per aspettativa, per ferie, per malattia, per permessi speciali, anno sabbatico, licenza, per congedo.....


----------



## d_psionic

Ah, capito perfettamente!
Grazie mille come sempre!


----------



## danalto

From E.R. 
In this context I think it's just *permesso*, or is it *aspettativa *even for a short period of time?
Abby is a doctor, and she's going abroad.

*ABBY
We're leaving for Croatia tonight. I need to take a leave of absence.
ABBY
Partiamo stasera per la Croazia e ho bisogno di un permesso.
*


----------



## london calling

Dani, there's a thread about this already (leaves of absence). I wrote:

_Si tratta di un'assenza dal lavoro, di quelle previste e permesse: vuoi per aspettativa, per ferie, per malattia, per permessi speciali, anno sabbatico, licenza, per congedo....._

However, I suggest you check it out!


----------



## danalto

Sorry, I looked for it...I swear!
Mods, I'm sorry for this double!

_@ Jo - I don't find it..._


----------



## london calling

danalto said:


> Sorry, I looked for it...I swear!
> Mods, I'm sorry for this double!
> 
> _@ Jo - I don't find it..._


  Leaves of absence (plural)


----------



## danalto

london calling said:


> Leaves of absence (plural)


Yes, right, but there's isn't such thread...I could be wrong...obviously!


----------



## furs

In questo contesto un italiano direbbe "ho bisogno di prendere ferie".


----------



## danalto

furs said:


> In questo contesto un italiano direbbe "ho bisogno di prendere ferie".


No, furs, she has to leave 'cause her father in law died...no holidays, here!


----------



## furs

Danalto, ferie does not mean just vacation. It is a colloquial term used by any employee in Italy to translate 'leave'. 'Vado in ferie' is not the same thing as 'prendo ferie' (the latter as opposed to 'prendo malattia' or 'prendo aspettativa).


----------



## danalto

furs said:


> Danalto, ferie does not mean just vacation. It is a colloquial term used by any employee in Italy to translate 'leave'. 'Vado in ferie' is not the same thing as 'prendo ferie' (the latter as opposed to 'prendo malattia' or 'prendo aspettativa).


furs, è un po' forzatella, la tua proposta.
Abby deve partire perché c'è stato un lutto in famiglia, non è dato sapere se prenderà giorni di ferie o altro.
Ma dire "ho bisogno di prendere ferie" proprio no!


----------



## furs

Mah guarda al limite potresti dirmi che e' piu' comune forse dire ''prendo x giorni di ferie' piuttosto che 'prendo ferie' tout court.
Ma un 'permesso' e' normalmente una cosa di poche ore -- non di giorni o settimane.


----------



## danalto

furs said:


> Mah guarda al limite potresti dirmi che e' piu' comune forse dire ''prendo x giorni di ferie' piuttosto che 'prendo ferie' tout court.
> Ma un 'permesso' e' normalmente una cosa di poche ore -- non di giorni o settimane.


Ammetto la mia ignoranza in materia, ma hai assolutamente ragione, però ci sono dei problemi che dovrei spiegarti -andando clamorosamente OT- che mi impediscono di usare il tuo suggerimento!


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Dan. Io lascerei decisamente _permesso_, a meno che tu non abbia fondati motivi di pensare che possa essere un'_aspettativa _(che ho trovato più raramente come traduzione di _leave of absence_), però non con 'ho bisogno', ma con 'devo prendere/chiedere'.


----------



## Murphy

danalto said:


> Sorry, I looked for it...I swear!
> Mods, I'm sorry for this double!
> 
> _@ Jo - I don't find it..._


 Don't know if it's of any use now, but here's the other thread.
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=209439


----------



## TimLA

I will add little to this discussion, but perhaps these comments will help others who hit this thread in the future.

It seems to me that ABBY might be joking or exaggerating, since "leave of absence" is quite formal.

...a few days off...(informal, might be a vaction, holidays (AE), fare un ponte, etc)
...some time off...(a bit more formal, from days to months away from work)
...a vacation...(just like vacazione and ferie)
...a leave of absence (very formal, almost "legal", may be used for medical or psychological issues, illness of a family member, complex social situations, etc. You would use this phrase in a letter to an employer or in a legal document)

I wouldn't have a clue about the same "range" of "time off" descriptions in Italian.


----------



## TrentinaNE

Wikipedia has a pretty good explanation for the term leave of absence.  

I don't watch _ER_ any longer, but from what I've read on the internet, Abby's situation was a sudden trip to Croatia because of a family emergency there.  For an Emergency Room doctor, a formal arrangement might be necessary even for a few days of unexpected absence.  They probably have to schedule vacation days well in advance.

Elisabetta


----------



## danalto

Necsus said:


> Ciao, Dan. Io lascerei decisamente _permesso_, a meno che tu non abbia fondati motivi di pensare che possa essere un'_aspettativa _(che ho trovato più raramente come traduzione di _leave of absence_), però non con 'ho bisogno', ma con 'devo prendere/chiedere'.


Infatti, giusto, Fran. Mancava la tua "ciliegina". Grazie.

@ Tim: no, Abby is very very serious, here.

Grazie a tutti, come sempre, WR guys!


----------



## Necsus

E' sempre un piacere... Soprattutto quando è in qualche modo utile ...!


----------



## Tristano

Congedo non andrebbe bene in questo contesto? Come lo usereste?

Tristano


----------



## Necsus

Tristano said:


> Congedo non andrebbe bene in questo contesto? Come lo usereste?
> Tristano


Ciao, Tristano. Il primo significato che mi viene in mente è legato alla fine del servizio militare , ma nel senso di _permesso di assentarsi dal lavoro_ credo che sia usato più per gli impiegati statali.


----------



## Tristano

Necsus said:


> Ciao, Tristano. Il primo significato che mi viene in mente è legato alla fine del servizio militare , ma nel senso di _permesso di assentarsi dal lavoro_ credo che sia usato più per gli impiegati statali.



Grazie... ora lo capisco meglio.

Tristano


----------



## Necsus

Prego, Tristano.


----------



## housecameron

furs said:


> Ma un 'permesso' e' normalmente una cosa di poche ore -- non di giorni o settimane.


 
Non esattamente, in Italia un permesso può essere ad esempio di 3 giorni per lutto, 3 giorni per la nascita dei figli o gravi problemi personali, 15 giorni in caso di matrimonio. Link

Qui addirittura si parla di permessi non retribuiti fino a due anni, o di undici mesi a seconda del caso.

Anche congedo potrebbe andare bene, ma suona davvero troppo militare


----------

